# ACRO Police certificate



## Mili25

Hello!

Does anyone have an experience with providing criminal record certificate for the time you lived in UK to third country institutions?

To make it easier to understand, here is my story in short:
Serbian passport (non EEA), Portuguese residence and still valid UK residence, but I am back to Portugal now. I am applying for Portuguese citizenship and need to provide criminal record certificate from all the countries I had resided since I was 16.

The only certificate of that type that I found is ACRO Police certificate. I am a bit confused only because on the application form is written that this certificate is for visa process and you have to name the country you are going to. So I am not shure is that certificate the one I can use for citizenship application in Portugal...

Any thoughts?
Thank you all!


----------



## canoeman

Look it up plenty of information on the website
http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

although Portugal is not listed as a country they do state they will issue a Certificate for any country but suggest that you check that Portugal will accept

I can see no mention in Application for nationality the requirement you ask about, Visas yes, but as I have pointed out to you, you must have been a legal Portuguese Resident for a min of 6 years to apply for nationality and cannot be a legal Resident of two countries at one time


----------



## Mili25

canoeman, thank you truly for all your answers! but I still didn't manage to find the answer on my question...Maybe I was not clear enough, my apologies for that, English is clearly not my first language and all in all I am not really talented for languages... my question was only does anybody knows if there is any other criminal record certificate issued by UK gov, except DBS (for employment purposes only) and ACRO police certificate for visas and expats who at some point used to live in UK? I read everything available on acro website, and I am still not clear on that...

About Portuguese citizenship, as far as I know (what I have read on IRN and SEF websites) there is 11 different ways for acquisition of Portuguese nationality and I fulfill one of them. I don't feel comfortable to discuss it in details in public if it is not really necessary... but if you think that my experience and knowledge about process can be of any help to you or someone that you know, I will be happy to share my birocratic adventures...

Criminal record check is obligatory. I think I can not post links, but you can find it on IRN website, and it goes something like this:
„Certificados do registo criminal emitidos pelos serviços competentes do país da naturalidade e da nacionalidade, bem como dos países onde o interessado tenha tido e tenha residência após os 16 anos, acompanhados de tradução, se escritos em língua estrangeira. O interessado está dispensado de apresentar o certificado de registo criminal português, que é oficiosamente obtido pelos serviços.”


----------



## CPAKSU

hellooo anybody there ?


----------

